# gonna try to keep all my builds in here



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh paint, was a nice day this morning
































metal speks orange and blue. blue had some duplicolor "mystify" color shift applied on top, stills needs clear and waxing. I gotta find the right spot out back to catch the sun in a good angle still.
phil


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT CAPRICE IS CLEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

NOICE!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice colors homie!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

kinda weird color combo! Looks badass tho! Keep it up.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

did a little work this morning

























phil


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats some sick ass paint on those!!!! Awesome


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good man!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD :0


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just painted this, I wanted to try something different for a two-tone job. Paint is blue metalflake with flip flop silver-green-copper. I sprayed the flip paint over the entire body 
which gives an interesting look on the blue but I couldn't pick that up cause the suns going down.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Started something new tonight. This one came to me, of all places, on the toilet.
It's gonna be called either "the sleeper" or "sleeper cell", haven't decided yet. The idea is it will have faded paint, some rust spots, maybe a few strips of trim missing,









but it packs a surprise under the hood, plucked this from an old nascar parts kit









anyone wanna race?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool idea man! call it......

DROPPIN BOMBS!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I found this in my closet tonight, damn near forgot I had it. Slightly modified it with a 64 impala chassis, metalspeks orange and silver two tone. Not sure if I'm gonna keep the gold cragars or back to the chrome


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

!?!?!? :thumbsup: !?!?!?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I likes that one there :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

So I could use some opinions here. I had a clear mishap and since I was out out of the orange it is now metalspeks red and silver. I am at a toss up between rims, do I stick with the gold supremes:









or go with color matched 100 spokes:









By the way, the lake pipes are definitely staying









Phil


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: what car is that???? go with the supremes from one of those 70 impala kits u got in the background wrapped with pegasus 5.20s and thro some fukkin patterns on the roof!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

since u are keeping the pipes...i say go with chrome cragars


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Them gold cragers will look alright. Needs some 5.20's tho.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks for the input folks

its a 64 wildcat that i shaved the door handles and fender vents, I thought about patterns but its already polished and waxed, i think i got some 5.20s around here


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

some sunlit pics of the 64 wildcat after all the clear and waxing

























phil


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Comin out nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 9 2007, 07:52 AM~8265290
> *Comin out nice homie  :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie definetly the supremes. whats goin on with the 94 impala??


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

94 imps on the back burner right now


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

more progress


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

yet another ongoing project, I'm calling this one street dreams. paint is the "kustom kolor" brand organic green over metalcast silver. I used tips I learned from minidreams and did the powerball setup, still needs some tweaking to get it to stay up under its own power though.
























I'm gonna use this for plates









Phil


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good phil keep it up man


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I ain't really posted any thing in a while as I have been jumping in an out of different projects. Been tinkering on this for a few days now.
chassis from 67 impala, custom bumpers and rear window treatments, mostly shaved


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's gong to be a clean 76 Caprice... Nice work!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
nice rides !!!!
good to see somebody else from MD in here


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

new caddy under works. gonna be white with either a red or green pearl coat, haven't decided yet. removed the skirts, opened the trunk, wheels will be stripped, I haven't decided wether I want to alclad. aluminum colored or white yet









big phil


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that caddy looks cool already!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 9 2007, 04:02 AM~8264726
> *some sunlit pics of the 64 wildcat after all the clear and waxing
> 
> 
> ...


where is this????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I have no idea but It looks like that dodge dart has a full rool cage in it ! Lets see picks of that !


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 10:13 PM~8981845
> *where is this????
> *


On the back burner, need to pick up a few things and tweek the chassis yet


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 10:27 PM~8981989
> *I have  no idea  but  It  looks like  that  dodge  dart    has  a  full  rool  cage  in it !    Lets  see  picks  of  that !
> *


thats my stepdads, hes kinda a mopar nut. got a '70 440 cuda in the garage along with a '73 340 duster purchased in '78. this one he bought minus motor and trans as you see it. 
its got a 360 right now pushing about 600hp but he's building a 900hp 426


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet rides. :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks ! Looks like it would be blast to ride in !


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, "cloud 9" is in paint, just a plain jane white with a shifting green to purple to red pearl top coat. Hope to foil this one this weekend. Kinda hard to see in the indoor light but its raining right now so I'll try to get better pics tomorrow.
Big Phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well dammit I actually finished something. 65 chevelle, painted in 1970's era autumn maple but came out lighter than it should have. Wheels are from the 62 impala slipped into some pegasus aluminum sleeves. Mostly built box stock but as a mean street cruiser that I wouldn't mind having. Unfortunately its pouring down rain right now but I'll get some outdoor pics this weekend.
Big Phil


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got some outdoor pics, the pearl is still hard to capture though.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

pearl does suck to try and get pics of :angry:

what kind of pearl is on it?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I keep calling it pearl but its really duplicolor mirage green to purple over top of the white


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET RIDES!!! :0 :0


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I decided to use an old display cabinet for a photo booth, just wanted to see how it looks










































this one came out so good you can really see the dust


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 25 2007, 11:32 AM~9080731
> *rides are lookin good
> *


x2


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

something new I started to mess with today

































big phil


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 12 2007, 07:35 AM~8983952
> *thats my stepdads, hes kinda a mopar nut. got a '70 440 cuda in the garage along with a '73 340 duster purchased in '78. this one he bought minus motor and trans as you see it.
> its got a 360 right now pushing about 600hp but he's building a 900hp 426
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: any pics of the duster n cuda? im a mopar nut too :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

unfortunately their behind a wall of parts and such in the garage


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

shit, somemore pics of the gocart :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 17 2007, 06:24 PM~9249464
> *unfortunately their behind a wall of parts and such in the garage
> *


ya we got that problem to. whats the green car to the left in the 1st pic? looks like a cuda or challenger fender


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thats the 70 dart gt


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

been messin with the caddy this morning, I'm calling it "weekend warrior" nothing to crazy, just some skinny slicks, and a montser under the hood. Been joking around with a few friends about putting the dominos logo on the quarter panel and have it say "10 seconds or its free"


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice looking builds. Looking forward to seeing how you do the caddy.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good caprice


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

and what year is that hitop van back there i see 
and can i see better pics of itiam a mopar nut but a van nut also


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Dec 15 2007, 06:31 AM~9458361
> *and what year is that hitop van back there i see
> and can i see better pics of itiam a mopar nut but a van nut also
> *


I'm not sure to be honest, its a friend of my stepdads, I'll try to get some better pics once the sun's up


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:53 AM~9451611
> *been messin with the caddy this morning, I'm calling it "weekend warrior" nothing to crazy, just some skinny slicks, and a montser under the hood. Been joking around with a few friends about putting the dominos logo on the quarter panel and have it say "10 seconds or its free"
> 
> 
> ...


That engine is Sweet Homie..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 15 2007, 03:47 AM~9458322
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finally started on my garage doi. scales out to about 38'L x 24'D x 12'H
gonna have a shop lift on the left side with the center space to do repairs/rebuilds and the right side will be for storing my completed rides. Still needs paint yet, thinking of going with a wood sheet on the inside and that spatter paint on the outside that looks like concrete.

















































Still got a long way to go yet.

phil


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

is it just me or is that built outta legos?? :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

yep, I discovered that they measure the size of a cinderblock perfectly in 1/24 scale


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lol. works out pretty good huh? im not sure if i would expand my lego one or make a new one out of a cardboard box i got


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 16 2007, 07:30 PM~9466655
> *is it just me or is that built outta legos?? :biggrin:
> *


lol i noticed that on another board


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I put the caddy on the back burner for awhile until I dig up some more reference pics. So I've been tooling around with my pro street build off entry and trying to rap up this 69 z28. The paint was an accident, I sprayed everything flat black to see how the metalspeks red would come out and when paint was applied I forgot the hood and front/rear valances, so now they have that reproduction panel look. Not sure where the engine came originated, I found it in a box of random crap given to me. Not sure if I'll use the side pipes or not yet. All I can say is this thing has one hell of a rake to it.

































phil


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good homie, lovin tha motor werk bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 29 2008, 05:38 AM~9811212
> *Lookin good homie, lovin tha motor werk bro!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

x3 Nice!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

started messing with this last week, gonna be a 2 car "overhaulin" display with a before and after. plastikote blue metalflake and duplicolor metalik black. I did the belly pany and suspension pieces the same blue and the frame the same black for a nice contrast. I'll get around to painting the rear bags this week. I still gotta figure out where to get an air tank and compressors in resin/plastic.

phil


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good holmez :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what did you use for bagz?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 24 2008, 03:29 AM~10240022
> *what did you use for bagz?
> *


all they are is very small o rings, forgot the size/part number but their like 3/16-1/4" oustide diameter with a length of plastic tubing through the center to represent the mounting parts, I have to dismantle later today to paint so I'll get a better pic


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE BUILDS


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just finished this one, half of a two car "overhaulin" display, still gotta build up the beater car, has chrome tips on the pipes just not in the pics


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

this one started as a painted kit from the local model club meeting a few months back. I tried to rub out the paint but messed it up so it became a "winter project"


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just a quick 1 week build to keep my sanity. metalspeks blue over white, pretty much just box stock with resin tires/wheels and lowered as much is the kit would allow


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

overhaulin cars now complete


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: Lookin good!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well since my buddy's place has been rebuilt from the fire I got my model room back and dug out this old thing. This is my low budget weekend racer,
sporting skinny slicks and a monster 530ci. I cant decide yet between air cleaners though, and still working out a color idea, been leaning towards the metalspeks smoke gray with a white top.

air cleaner 1









air cleaner 2



























let me know whats up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

crazyness. :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2008, 09:52 PM~11090021
> *crazyness.    :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks, after six lolo caddies it was finally time to bring this one to reality


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what happened to the other motor?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

air cleaner 2.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I took the high rise with the double carbs off and mated it to a 454 from a 70 monte carlo for a to be determined later project


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude...put that dominos sticker on it... be funny as hell.!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got some paint on today, medium silver charcoal, don't know if I like the front 
end down or up. When down there's about 3 scale inches of clearance under the front bumper.


















phil


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bring the front up or drop down the rear.... a little TOO MUCH rake...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

can you post pics in the sunlight tomorrow?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

little bit better lighting, has been a bit overcast here today, I also brought the rear down a bit.



























phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

so my pops stopped by last night and dropped off a box of his old modeling things. inside was this built up, took a bit of cleaning and reattaching some loose pieces but here it is, built around ten years ago.

































also I changed the color of the caddy, I'll get some day pics later on today
phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

new color as promised


















phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

nothing fancy, just a clean mostly box stock with the exception of rims.
duplicolor caymen red and metallic black.

































phil


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

442 looks good! :thumbsup: uffin: 

thats a nice kit, one of my favs!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good homie.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice cutty


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just what I have going on as of late



























































phil


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

awesome builds man. That Olds looks sick man


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

NOVA AND 67 LOOKING GOOD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 8 2008, 12:03 AM~11289897
> *NOVA AND 67 LOOKING GOOD
> *


X-2 nice work bro.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

working on this one lately, got the suspension completed and wanted to see what the body looked like on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got another one done


































phil


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet builds,bro.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh from polishing, mirage gold to green but hits a bunch of different colors

































phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 my


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn!!!! :0


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh of the bench


















































phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh paint

























phil


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice work Phil !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 19 2008, 02:00 PM~11383284
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


X2


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

body is polished out and the interior is nearly done, steering wheel is drying right now


















phil


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 18 2008, 10:58 PM~11378741
> *fresh of the bench
> 
> 
> ...


dam that clean


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

a little more progress


































phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

nearing completion


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

61 impala finished


































phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh paint, metalspeks blue and silver. Still can't decide which tires I like, 62 tbird wire wheels


















phil


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

61 is clean homie!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn that 61 looks almost like mine .untill i snap the windsheld frame.OOPS


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 26 2008, 09:34 PM~11446513
> *damn that 61 looks almost like mine .untill i snap the windsheld frame.OOPS
> *


I hear ya there, I broke mine while stripping the old paint and then resnapped it while polishing


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Needs some 1109s but i like the color!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 27 2008, 07:45 PM~11454995
> *Needs some 1109s but i like the color!
> *


I kinda like these rims more


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

body is all polished out and I have a decision on wheels/stance. 62 tbird wires with 59 impala two bar cap.


























phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

55 bel air -

I would have like to see it slightly lower but this was the best I could do with the kit parts.

















67 impala -

These were the only rims I have that seem to go good with the paint. I painted the belly Chrysler black cherry and gloss black frame.

































phil


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

love the 67


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow..im an impala fan but my dad has a real 57 nomad so i have mad love for the tri 5's...the white walls set it off dude...they are perfect that metalspecs that you use, is it rattle or aircompressed


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

its all rattle can, by dupli-color


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 4 2008, 10:45 PM~11522278
> *its all rattle can, by dupli-color
> *


and about two hours of rubbing with meguirs cleaner wax


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finished these early this morning. unfortunately we have that nasty storm coming up the east coast so its not to sunny right now. I'll get better pics later to really bring out the colors.



























































phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

better lit pics


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

they all look great bro


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks man


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

49 merc, metalspeks red, gonna be using the cruiser skirts as well. I didn't use the same base coat as the 55 chevy so the flake doesn't pop as much

























phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

body's rubbed out, just gotta wash of the excess wax and foil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

the first lowrider I ever saw was when I was in new mexico in '99. I saw this one there that day too, trying to build from memory.


























phil

so a little background on this from what the owner explained to me. the car was once gloss black but had faded over time, had brand new front and rear chrome, all side and window trim was gold (and will be too), had 14" cragars w/ 205/75/14, had a 327ci engine, interior was all red, rust was only surface with some minor rot on the lower quarters, 4 pumps 12 batts 7 switches (fbss-pancake-individgle rear wheels). I wish I had pics but I left my camera in the hotel room that day and he was getting ready to roll out after I talked to him.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 64's going to be cool.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

some more work done


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good in here


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just sprayed this tonight. not the best pics but once cleared I'll get some day shots.
metalspeks silver and blue with a pearl purple top coat.


























phil


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

making more progress on the merc

































had to do a small touch up around the rear window that I hope won't be too noticeable,
installed the 59 caddy hubcaps. I'm still waiting for my LHS to get in some bmf, they have everything but the chrome sheets.

phil

p.s. anyone know where I can find a pair of chrome bullets for the caps? I only need two as there was no need to install the rear caps behind the skirts


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well I found out the kit had a pair of bullets in it. got the body rubbed out and interior is fully assembled now

























phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finished up this tonight

















phil


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

been building tonight, 63 fairlane metalspeks blue over black base

























vert caddy

























anyone got a spare button tuck interior from the donk kit they would be willing to part with or trade?

phil


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

PM me with what you got to trade! I got it!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finally got around to starting the second car for the barn dio

































phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

duplicolor metalspeks silver and blue with a little pearl purple added in the clear. Supreme's filed down to fit into a set of 5.20s. Still working out the exhaust, either gonna go between the gas tank and frame out the rear or run under the quarters straight back. On a good note I am getting better with my paint jobs, I don't think I could get this thing any shinier. 

























phil


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

THATS NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

been building tonight interior is done, old skool chain wheel and added a straight pin shifter knob









added some strip plastic to the top for depth and a radiator from the revell 64 impala









and here's the final ride height. I got the exhaust worked out, will have some big 3" chrome tips exiting under the rear valance. 









Phil


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD PHIL!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good work homie.nice rides


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean paint job bro


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

update to the vert caddy. had to strip the 1st paintjob. got the new silver base layed out. gonna get sprayed a nice metallic red. the red in the pics is where I plan to tape off so it'll have some nice silver pinstripes. I might add some more inside them but I don't want to get to overboard on this one. Already have the interior sprayed in a darker red, which came out with a nice leather like sheen. input always welcomed

























phil


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

you have some nice cars man. great job


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh paint


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT COLOR YOU SPRAY FRIST THE SILVER ?

IS IT CLEARED YET ?

IF NOT LET THE RED SET UP , THEN TAKE A TOOTH PICK AND TRY TO CLEAN UP THE SLIVER SILVER LINES WHERE THE RED BLEED INTO IT !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

was going thru my stash tonight and found this that I started awhile back. Can't decide on rims yet but it will lay on the frame.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

man thats a hard decision it depends if you are going street truck or lo lo


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, the wheel wells have already been modified to accept either set, I could always just drop the rear and lock up the front on the wires


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

"drop em low... scrape the tailpipes... hit that three wheel" i think says it all. do it on three, turning pose.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 26 2009, 11:55 PM~13124219
> *"drop em low... scrape the tailpipes... hit that three wheel" i think says it all. do it on three, turning pose.
> *


I'm pretty much decided thats my plan for the vert caddy


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 05:16 PM~13120469
> *WHAT  COLOR  YOU  SPRAY  FRIST THE  SILVER  ?
> 
> IS  IT  CLEARED  YET  ?
> ...


yeah, I only gave the paint an hour to dry, but its not as a bad as it looked now. I may spray a candy red over top, haven't decided yet


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh paint
new testors laquers

electric pink 69 rivi









lime ice 63 impy









phil


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice builds!!! I like the colors you put on the Rivi and Imp' nice builds!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

a little impala update. sprayed the interior tonight, sage green. I think it gives a nice OG look and I like how it looks against the lime green. Kinda hard to see but I sprayed a light green pearl coat. Still needs clear but I am out of bmf. I think I might use my photoetch kit on this, depends on how the body rubs out. 

Anyone know what kind of light I should get for my photo box? I have a small florescent but I don't like the results, still look dim.


































phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Update to the rivi...
Shot a green flake over the pink, and picked out a wheel tire combo from the 70 amt impala kit. I pulled a spare 409 from a 62 impala which I think will look just fine in there, car will sit slightly higher as the frame sits a little below the rockers.


























Was listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan while building and the name hit me, "Riviera Paradise"

Phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well I found my bench again and these were in the back. two rides for my barn dio, just added a dirty was to them. gonna bust the dremel out over the weekend and "rot" the rockers and quarters on the 55


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

So here's the deal, this started as a test body. I shot plastikote blue metalflake over flat black and topped it off with a fine green/blue flake. Still have to polish the hood but the rest of the body is done as you can see, just gotta do final assembly now. I think I'm gonna stick with this low stance.

































phil


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: clean 65 homie !got one on the bench right now .


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn! I love this one! :thumbsup: 
My next build is 6-5 too, Im gonna keep my eye one this one, I wanna see what my next kit looks like!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks guys


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

diggin ur style homie. i love that chameleon 67 on tha gold d's :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 3 2009, 01:12 AM~13471705
> *well I found my bench again and these were in the back. two rides for my barn dio, just added a dirty was to them. gonna bust the dremel out over the weekend and "rot" the rockers and quarters on the 55
> 
> 
> ...


  I LIKE THAT.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 16 2009, 11:39 PM~13602881
> *So here's the deal, this started as a test body. I shot plastikote blue metalflake over flat black and topped it off with a fine green/blue flake. Still have to polish the hood but the rest of the body is done as you can see, just gotta do final assembly now. I think I'm gonna stick with this low stance.
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks really nice!! Clearcoat looks smooth! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 3 2009, 12:12 AM~13471705
> *well I found my bench again and these were in the back. two rides for my barn dio, just added a dirty was to them. gonna bust the dremel out over the weekend and "rot" the rockers and quarters on the 55
> 
> 
> ...



That scary i seen one that look like this going to indiana on a trailer


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

been rubbing out the rivi, still on the first coat of wax yet


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds are looking sick bro!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks everyone. I was planning to get some outdoor shots when I got home from work today but a wicked storm rolled through. I'll try tomorrow before I go to work or thursday since I'm off


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

as promised, some sunlit pics to show the true colors


































phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

some recent pics

65 nearing completion, final stance determined









69 almost done, little more waxing and under hood work

















63 sprayed folkart clear friday, not wetsanded yet, have to tweek on the suspension but I want it this low when done

















phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

all rubbed out, ready for some foil work now










bought this from betoscustoms sometime last year. rubbed out the clear and ready for assembly


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 28 2009, 06:28 PM~13720539
> *all rubbed out, ready for some foil work now
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice stuff!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

iam liking all your builds the nova is sweet 
your impalas killer keep up the great builds


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finished these in time for the mid atlantic NNL this past weekend



















































































phil


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Clean rides Homie


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks real nice bro!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah, that is bad ass!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks guys, I've been improving alot with my painting. The riv drove me nuts cause I wanted to pollish it out and didn't realize that folkart takes so damn long to dry


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im lovin that trey homeboy...color, wheels, u got it right on point


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice rides homie!  They look very clean


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

my impala from the buildoff, was not finished in time due to a death in the family and crazy work hours. Its nearly done, just gotta paint the trunk black, install the glass/motor and a few small odds and ends, should be finished in time for next weeks MAMA club meeting


































phil


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

HELL Yeah!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice homie wat u use for hoses


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

some detail master stuff, I believe its for coolant/ac hoses


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finally finished the impala. I took these before I added the knockoffs but their in the last pic

















































when my printer is up and running this will be my tags









NOw I can finally get started on my toledo build...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well here's my build for Toledo, 67 Continental. I have new glass and chrome on order from modelhaus. Gonna have a pair of compressors with a giant air tank. (does anyone remember who sells compressors?)










I know this car was a unibody vehicle but it has so little detail I decided to go with a full frame from a 62 catalina









22's









more to come as work progresses, this will be getting all of my focus over the next two months to make sure its done on time.

Phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

made some progress tonight. interior bucket has been modified to fit the catalina's chassis plate. the wheel wells will need modifications later on.









scratch built an air tank. digging thru the parts bin I found an moon tank from an old 55 chevy kit. cut the ends off and added a length of 1/4" diameter tube and you get a scale 20 gallon tank, lets remember this is a big boat here, :biggrin:









well that's all for tonight

phil


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin great man. Tank looks good bro.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks Bos, I figure I have enough time to take my time and do it right but not enough time to slack off (does that make sense to anyone else, sounded better in my head)
still gotta find an engine for it, the original is a glue bomb and I don't own to many ford kits


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 20 2009, 06:32 PM~14530580
> *thanks Bos, I figure I have enough time to take my time and do it right but not enough time to slack off (does that make sense to anyone else, sounded better in my head)
> still gotta find an engine for it, the original is a glue bomb and I don't own to many ford kits
> *


Makes perfect sense dawg. A slow pace with good progress is what you want. Don't rush anything man. Just build at the pace you are comfortable. Great work so far n lemme check n see what I got for a Ford engine. Might have a little somethin. Not sure though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be wild bro!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Been awhile but I finally have some updates to show.

trunk layout, will be flocked with black when completed









custom made wheel wells to fit the bigger rims









thinking about suiciding the trunk to flow with the hood









front bags mock up

















I was digging through my box of wheels and came across some 19" wires,
so now I'm not sure which way I wanna go









or










I'm leaning towards either bahama blue over silver or a two tone black
and metallic orange cut along the body line just below the door handles

thanks for looking,
Phil


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that bitch is bad azz dawg. I would go with the second set of rims, but that is just my opinion.  Oh and set that trunk on suicide watch!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 5 2009, 01:15 AM~14679255
> *I think that bitch is bad azz dawg. I would go with the second set of rims, but that is just my opinion.  Oh and set that trunk on suicide watch!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. I'm really leaning on the the black/orange combo. I'm thinking black on top maybe with some very fine silver pinstripe style graphics


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 4 2009, 11:20 PM~14679276
> *Thanks man. I'm really leaning on the the black/orange combo. I'm thinking black on top maybe with some very fine silver pinstripe style graphics
> *


Sounds good dawg. Of course black shows all of the flaws so make sure everything is all a thumbs up before painting.  What about orange with black pinstriping graphics?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

solid orange or silver/orange two tone with black pinstripes?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 4 2009, 11:26 PM~14679310
> *solid orange or silver/orange two tone with black pinstripes?
> *


I would do a solid orange. If I did the two tone I would put the orange on top though. Or maybe all orange with the black pinstripe with silver surrouding the black. Just some ideas for ya.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I get what your saying now, its 2:30 am here an I have been awake since 7:00 tuesday morning so I running a little slow right now :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 4 2009, 11:34 PM~14679351
> *I get what your saying now, its 2:30 am here an I have been awake since 7:00 tuesday morning so I running a little slow right now :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie. Get some rest bro.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

yeah I'm signing off now


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 4 2009, 11:37 PM~14679370
> *yeah I'm signing off now
> *


Looking good homie.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LINCOLN LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 5 2009, 03:36 PM~14685613
> *LINCOLN LOOKS GOOD.
> *


X2!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

new idea for rolling stock

















I'm really feeling the first set


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 16 2009, 01:33 AM~14782608
> *new idea for rolling stock
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go with the second set, looks like te first set has six lugs.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, I have made some progress but my pc crashed and I can upload pics to my laptop so I'll try to get the pc fixed soon. Anyway, the hood and trunk are now hinged and working, I have built a set of airbags, and robbed an engine from a 69 torino for it. I will be ordering my bumppers over the weekend from modelhaus so that they will be here in time. Just need to do a little more wetsanding on the primer and I am finally ready for paint.

Phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

gotta basecoat of metalspeks silver layed down, hope to spray the orange by the end of the week


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT BRO!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 1 2009, 08:32 AM~14944557
> *gotta basecoat of metalspeks silver layed down, hope to spray the orange by the end of the week
> 
> 
> ...



ORANGE

Now we're talking.....


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thought I'd post these up before I go out for my birthday tonight.

























I decided to go with an engine driven compressor for a cleaner look


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks sick bro!!! I like it alot.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 1 2009, 10:17 PM~14952900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THE WAY THAT SITS , CLEAN WORK HOMIE !


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

so here's my labor day update. foiled this yacht took nearly a half sheet, gonna clear it later today.

















I haven't decided if I want to add a lip or not to the rims, if I do they will be orange like the body

























phil


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

VERY NICE! :thumbsup:

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanx man


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice bro , i say with the lip


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

x2 nice work.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

X3 

Nice ......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x4 on the lip... looks good....


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

small update, modelhaus shipped my bumpers out on tuesday, clear coat has been applyed and polished. The only things left are the interior and some minor tidbits here and there before final assembly so I should be right on track to finish by the end of the month. I'll get some pics up soon as I clean of my workbench.

Phil


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looks clean nice work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro the lincoln is lookin bad-ass...you should go with the lip on the rims too they look a hell of alot better with it on them... :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Almost forgot I did add the lip, its not overwhelmingly big, maybe 3/32" but it gives a nice 2-4 scale inch look


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

trunk setup is done









engine done









belly









stance









shiny

















phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

A little off topic but this past sunday some fellow riders and myself were asked to bring our rides out to a local hispanic festival. I'm not sure if I have ever shown my ride here









We met up at a local Ikea so that we could all caravan together
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lg_mOKHzrI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H3io3o2bDs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hipWYt7riYY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7FeYUiyiV4


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Unfortunately I had to head out to go to work before they took the group pic. I just wanted to show you all of of the local maryland/dc/virginia rides.

Also in case anyone is wondering, the lincoln should be done this weekend, Its supposed to rain all weekend so as soon as I get a nice day next week I'll get finished pics up before Toledo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, she's done. These pics will have to do until I get a nice day, its overcast and drizzling right now. So here's he run down:
67 continental, 62 catalina chassis modified to fit underneath, 429 ci engine from a 70 torino, interior modified to mate to chassis, pegasus 22" rims, 2 12" subs/amps, 20 gallon air tank with engine driven compressor, duplicolor orange mist over silver base.

































































I'll get up better picks before I pack this one up for Toledo.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 26 2009, 04:49 PM~15193611
> *NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ONE MORE WEEK TIL TOLEDO!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 26 2009, 08:15 PM~15194874
> *X2  ONE MORE WEEK TIL TOLEDO!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


better believe I'm excited, can't wait to meet people face to face and see their works in person


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick bro!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lincoln looks good the color fits it well


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

here's some good outdoor shots


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUILD FINISHED OUT REAL NICE CAPRICE ! GOOD JOB


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

VERY NICE BUILD.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks guys, natural light does the color better justice


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

connie looks good !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 26 2009, 01:44 PM~15193587
> *Well, she's done. These pics will have to do until I get a nice day, its overcast and drizzling right now. So here's he run down:
> 67 continental, 62 catalina chassis modified to fit underneath, 429 ci engine from a 70 torino, interior modified to mate to chassis, pegasus 22" rims, 2 12" subs/amps, 20 gallon air tank with engine driven compressor, duplicolor orange mist over silver base.
> 
> ...


Very well done!! Nice and detailed!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass lincoln!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2009, 01:16 AM~15225435
> *Badass lincoln!
> *


X2 very nice!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks for all of the nice compliments, took 3 months but I'm glad its of the bench. There's a few things I would have done differently but I just ran out of time. Once I get back from Ohio I'm starting on a 64 imp, but going for that mid to late 70s look running chevy rally's with beefy white letter tire's, pumped up air shocks and so on


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

So, I picked up the latest issue of scale auto on my way to work Monday night and was stoked to see I finally popped my mag coverage cherry, pic is from the coverage of the mid atlantic nnl that the club I'm in puts on every May


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey congrats phil !!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 17 2009, 03:37 AM~15688514
> *hey congrats phil !!!!!
> *


thanks, I was kinda surprised, the guy has taking pics of my rides in the past that were as good if not better than this one but I never got to see them


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

been building this for a wagon build off on the LDC board. sprayed clear this weekend


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 23 2009, 12:20 PM~15751375
> *been building this for a wagon build off on the LDC board. sprayed clear this weekend
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color and clean model


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

so my build idea for this one is a guy in his early 20's in the mid to late 70's. He wants a nice semi custom cruiser but is also on a budget. The tires may not have been his first choice but his buddy offered them to him cheap after wrecking his hot rod. With that in mind, the paint job is clean but also low dollar so the engine bay still wears its paint from the previous owner. Exhaust will be some cherry bombs with old school bell flowers (spelling?)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 24 2009, 07:48 AM~15764452
> *so my build idea for this one is a guy in his early 20's in the mid to late 70's. He wants a nice semi custom cruiser but is also on a budget. The tires may not have been his first choice but his buddy offered them to him cheap after wrecking his hot rod. With that in mind, the paint job is clean but also low dollar so the engine bay still wears its OG paint. Exhaust will be some cherry bombs with old school bell flowers (spelling?)
> 
> 
> ...



Not to burst the bubble D'z but int the 60's thur 80's factory cars were all semi flat black ! They never painted the inner body color till the 80's when the unibody idea really started taking hold !


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Yeah I know, maybe "OG" was misdirrecting, I meant that it had been painted once before, so I guess technically this would be the third paint job


----------

